# 2000 Mules



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's the movie / documentary (?) about the 2020 election. 2000 Mules


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I would like to think that this will make a difference, but the Bidenetts who were happy with the results, wont watch it and the people with brains will just say Meh, what can we do now ?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> I would like to think that this will make a difference, but the Bidenetts who were happy with the results, wont watch it and the people with brains will just say Meh, what can we do now ?


Or, it could cause more protests, which the liberal media will spin like they did "the deadly insurrection," and things within the country will continue to unravel and polarize even further.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The intent of the movie is to expose the rampant misuse of drop-box voting so that states will ban the practice going forward.
If it achieves no other goal, that's the one we need the most.

I'm getting tickets.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The intent of the movie is to expose the rampant misuse of drop-box voting so that states will ban the practice going forward.
> If it achieves no other goal, that's the one we need the most.
> 
> I'm getting tickets.


They pretty much bragged about it. Do you honestly thing the coming elections will be different?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> They pretty much bragged about it. Do you honestly thing the coming elections will be different?


Depends.
Are we the "fool me once" country we once were, or the "fool me twice" kind?
I'm optimistic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm optimistic.


And this time I'm not. 

The average for a country to survive is 240 years. We've past that. 

“Hard times create strong men. Strong men create good times. Good times create weak men. And, weak men create hard times.” ― G. Michael Hopf

The weak men are now creating the hard times. JMHO


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Depends.
> Are we the "fool me once" country we once were, or the "fool me twice" kind?
> I'm optimistic.


Do you me something like this?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Took my daughter to see it tonight. A bit to into the weeds at times(to be expected), but well edited to keep your attention.

Spoilers, the 2000 number WAAAAY too conservative of a representation of the true number.
The "True the Vote" team came to that number by looking for mules in 5 key cities... not states, just cities, in 5 battleground states.
They used geo-tracking cell data that was legally sold to them by app creators who collect this data anyways.
After parsing the data, they looked for patterns. They used criteria that included

at least 10 visits to drop boxes within the city
and

at least 5 visits to not-for-profit organizations tied to voting and registration

They then pulled state-installed camera footage, 4 trillion minutes of it in all, and started matching up geo-tracking data with timestamps on the cameras, and could identify the mules doing the ballot stuffing.
They estimated each mule stuffed between 3 and 5 ballots per box on their daily route. Not enough to raise any flags.
In total, those 2000 mules, illegally harvesting and stuffing ballots, potentially swayed both Arizona and Pennsylvania to Biden. (1,100 mules were tracked just in Philadelphia)
Reversing those alone, Trump would have won 279 electoral votes.

When the team widened their conservative numbers to people who visited at least 5 ballot boxes and 2 nfp orgs, the number of potential mules jumped to a whopping *54,000*!
Using the same estimate of 3-5 ballots dropped at each stop, reversing these actions would have lead to a Trump victory of 309 electoral votes.
And these were just *5 CITIES.*

They have the receipts. They have the footage. They need amplification.
Widespread distribution of mail-in ballots and drop boxes MUST be made illegal.
Otherwise, it's just a numbers game and they already know how to win it.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Has anyone identified how these Mules were recruited ?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> Has anyone identified how these Mules were recruited ?


Since the groups involved in this work are not arms of law enforcement, they have no means to go about interrogating the people they've identified. They asked for interviews, and only got two.
The movie did have one interview with a supposed mule, identity hidden, which stated that she was not really recruited so much as told by her boss how things were going to work and what she was expected to do.
She was told to take in ballots throughout the week and pay the people who brought them in at the end of each week. She worked a reception desk, or similar position.
At one point, she was also instructed by her boss to deliver ballots to a drop box at their local library. When she asked why she could not drop them off at the box at city hall, she was told there were no cameras at the library box.

That's an anonymous and unverified account of events, but the folks who made the film certainly know the person.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd like to watch the movie from home, but we're supposed to go to a Kentucky Derby party....The movie "event" starts at 8pm, though. So unless we're having a really, really good time and stay a bit late, I think I'll watch it!









 2000 Mules Virtual Premiere






secure.2000mules.com





Virtual Admission
$20.00
0 1 
Hide details

Join the event from the comfort of your home!
First, watch the explosive new movie we've all been waiting for.
Then, participate in a live audience Q&A featuring panel members:
Dinesh D'Souza, Catherine Engelbrecht, Gregg Phillips, Dr. Sebastian Gorka, Eric Metaxas, and Larry Elder

Watch on any device that has a web browser - showtime begins @ 8:00pm EDT on 5/7.
Dashboard opens 3 days prior to the event where you can test your devices & get tech help.
Film length: 1hr 28min


----------

